# Iaplc 2015



## ivka (22 Jan 2015)

hi.i just want to ask when Will iaplc 2015 start? Thanks


----------



## ceg4048 (22 Jan 2015)

Hi,
   Please refrain from double posting. The duplicate has been removed.

Cheers,


----------

